# Chris's Journal



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Came on here to pick up some points on the advice of Tom (TinyTom) been reading for last month mainly the journals for example Tom's and Lukes which are really inspirational so I have decided I might as well set up a journal to track my progress and prevent me slacking off :thumb: Also to try and prevent wasting time making mistakes with training. Am reasonable new to training been training 3 months properly like on diet side as well but been in gym for about a year previous not paying as much attension to diet . To supplement the fact that I used to do distance running to a reasonable standard. Anyway heres the plan for training and diet.

Age- 18

Weight-13 stone ish

Heights- 6 foot 1

Training-

Mon- Legs

Tues-Shoulders/Triceps

Thrusday- Back/Traps

Fri- Chest/Biceps

Sets- 4 excerises for major muscle groups with 3 sets of each excerise

Biceps and triceps with be 9 sets esc same as Hams and calfs with be 6 sets

Cardio am still not sure on how much I should be doing and how often so any advice would be great :thumb:

Diet-

M1- 4 eggs + 35 G Cheese = 450 cal

M2- 40 G Natty Peanut Butter + 50 G Whey = 450 cal

M3- 200 G cooked brown rice + 200 G Chicken + flavouring = 450 cal

M4- Pre workout 50 G whey + 50 G- Oats = 380 cal

Just pre workout - liquid flury or something similar

M5 (Post workout) - 50 G WMS and 30 G Whey = 320 cal

M6 - 200 G cooked Brown Rice + 200 G Chicken + flavouring = 450 cal

M7 - Tray Roasted Veg + 200 G chicken = 240 cal

M8- 4 Eggs + 35 G cheese = 450 cal

= 3180 not including the liquid flury or similar product for pre workout . I have tried to keep it as simple as possible, reason being my cooking skills are pretty low . I will throw in couple cheat meals a week.

I will try and update this journal everyday with how the diet gone as well as a detailed plan of how the training session went!

In terms of pictures I will throw a few up in a couple of months with some comparisions from now. I don't really feel comfortable with putting them up yet :tongue:

Any advice on anything would be great :thumbup1:

Chris


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome Chris 

Respect for the obvious effort you have put into your research.

Personally,too much training for my liking,however it may work for you,so i'll be keeping an eye on this journal 

A personal favourite - maybe add some fish oils ? 

Best of luck.


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Mate, yeah it does seem like a lot I guess I will give it a try for a couple of months and then possible alter it!

In terms of fish oil that does seem like a obvious thing that is missing would you recommed the capsules or the oil?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Chris69 said:


> Thanks Mate, yeah it does seem like a lot I guess I will give it a try for a couple of months and then possible alter it!
> 
> In terms of fish oil that does seem like a obvious thing that is missing would you recommed the capsules or the oil?


Either,although caps are more convenient.

2g with meals is a good addition.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome mate.

Training looks very high frequency if you ask me, but if you can hit the gym 5 days a weel and gain while not overtraining then kool.

I agree with para about the fish oils, some digestive enzymes and vit c would be good also.

If your trying to gain I'd up the cals a little bit as when I'm 13 stone I won't gain on 3100 at all. Maybe 3500/600, depending on your metabolism but if you are gaining then kool.

Welcome again bud, and best of luck


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks guys I guess it just experimenting for like month to see if this amount of training is too much or not. The sessions are pretty short like 45 minutes. Got couple of questions cardio how much you recommed I do? Straps do I need them? Thanks

Chris


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Done a bit of reading and realised you don't grow in the gym  . So have decided to change the spilt to 4 day

Monday- Legs

Tuesday- Shoulder/Triceps

Thrusday- Back/Traps

Friday- Chest/Biceps

Still like 12 sets for big muscle groups and 9 for smaller :thumbup1:

Weekends are off as my main love takes the time up Football :tongue:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the board...


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good luck with your goals. :thumb:


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Had planned to have friday off and start properly on Monday as I have not been feeling to good! Am looking forward to getting in the gym on Monday and hitting my legs hard, taking the frustation of a poor display in a 3-0 defeat at Sheffield United for my team Bristol City :confused1:

Plan for Monday leg session is:

Squats 3X5

Leg Press 3X8

Leg Extensions 3X8

Lying Leg Curls 3X8

Seated CR'S 3X15

Any suggested changes?


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Just got back from legs reasonable good session decided to up the squats to 20 reps this week and perfect the form! This is how it went!

Leg Extensions Resistance 15x 15,11,10

Squats 60KGX20,20,20

Unparellel Leg Press 60KGX20 80KGX10,10

Lying Leg Curls 30KGX 20,13,9

SLDL Dumbells 25KGX20 27.5KGX19,10

Thats it all done in about 45 minutes, poor weights I know but I guess everyone has to start somewhere!

This is not including warm up sets esc.

Question: Should I be using straps for like SLDL?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Chris69 said:


> Question: Should I be using straps for like SLDL?


Depends on your grip strength. I used to use straps on "heavy"deads until my grip strength improved, and it also got me lifting heavier weight. Don't use them at all now.


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Trained Shoulders and Triceps this morning as I was ill yesterday :confused1: Session went reasonable well.

Shoulders-

BB Shoulder press 40KGX8(pb),6 42.5KGX3

DB Shoulder press 25KGX10,9,8

DB Laterals 10KGX15(pb),13,10

Upright Row 30KGX13,14(pb),13

Triceps

CGB 50KGX12,10,9

Pushdowns 45KGX23 (high reps as I was trying to find the correct weight) 50KGX12,8

EZ Bar Extensions 20KGX13,9,8

Cardio- 20 mins Resistance: 4 speed: 5.5

Had problems with CGB hurting my wrist so I might swap that and add some Dips instead. Tomorrow is Back and Traps

Plan is :

Back:

Deads 3 sets

Chins 3 sets

BOR 3 sets

Lat Pulldown 3 sets

Traps:

BB Shrugs 3 sets

DB Shrugs 3 sets

Any suggested changes for tomorrows plan would be great :tongue:


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Going to add 10G of fish oil to the diet which i guess is about 90 cal


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Word to describe todays session RUBBISH :confused1:

Back+Traps

Chins Bw (med grip) 10,8,10

Deads 100KGX7,120KGX1,110KGX2

BB Row 60KGX14,12,12

BB Shrugs 60KGX30 80KGX12,10

DB Shrugs 35KGX18 37.5KX16,11

Lat Pulldown 45KGX20 70KGX7,9

Abs 6 sets

Not happy at all especially Deads :cursing:


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Chest + Biceps...... Good session

Incline Bench 50KGX15 60KGX8,7

DB Bench 30KGX7,6,4

Chest Dips BWX9,7,5

Incline DB Flyes 12.5KGX15,11,12

Biceps-

EZ Bar Curls 30KGX4,6,6

Hammer DB Curls 15KGX7,10,7

DB Curls 10KGX15 12.5KGX7,5

Had good pump in Biceps which is normal but also in Chest after the flyes :thumb:


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Been thinking of seperating Leg training to Quads+Calfs on Monday and Hamstrings on thrusday with Back. What do you guys think?


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Just got back from training! Trained Quads and Calfs.

Weight-13.5

Leg Extensions R16X15,15 R17,14(pb)

Squats Parellel 80KGX15,15,15(pb)

Hack Squats ATG 10KGX15 12.5KGX12,11

Unparellel Leg Press 80KGX10,10,10(pb)

Seated CR'S 120kgx50,40,30

Standing CR'S R18X50,50,40

Not sure what Rep range I should be aiming for in terms of Calfs should I be going high or not!

I have realised I hate Squatting I guess I am just going to have to suck it up!


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Shoulders+Triceps

Good session today quiet a few Pb's!! Struggled to feel anything from either CGB or Dips this week in Triceps any advice?

BB Shoulder Press 45KGX3(PB) 42.5KGX5,4

DB Shoulder Press 27.5KGX8(PB),6 25KGX10

DB Laterals 10KGX13,11,7

Upright Row 30KGX19(PB),15,13

Triceps-

Dips BWX15,14,9

DB Extensions 25KGX16,11,10

Pushdowns 50KGX14(PB),8 45KGX9


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ummm I think I should change the name of my thread as it being confused with the other Chris's thread! Am thinking 'Chris's super duper thread' or 'the world of chris'.

Am open to suggestions!!


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Back+Traps+Hamstrings

Weight-13.7 seem to be putting weight on quickly atm!

Chins Med grip BWX11(PB),8,7

Deads 105KGX5,5,5(PB)

BOR 62.5KGX9(PB),9,8

Lat Pulldown 70KGX13(PB),10,9

DB Shrugs 37.5KGX16(PB),11,12,13

Hamstrings-

SLDL 60KGX14(PB),12 80KGX3 (Grip gave out)

Lying Leg Curls R6X19(PB),11,10

Personal bests across the board! Reasonable session SLDL at 80KG bit disapointment to be honest I might need start using straps then! So I can isolate the hamstrings more and ingore grip!

Bit worried about weight going up so quickly about 4 pounds in 2 weeks! Not really noticed much in terms of fat gain but I guess it hard to tell!


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Good session today proper knackered!

Chest+Biceps

Incline BB Bench 62KGX4 (PB) 60KGX7,5

Flat DB Bench 32KGX6(PB) 30KGX7,4

Dips BWX9,7,9

DB Flyes 12.5KGX16(PB) 15KGX10 12.5KGX15

Biceps-

EZ Bar Curls 30KGX10(PB),6,6

Hammer DB Curls 15KGX8,7 12.5KGX8

Cable Curls 40KGX12(PB),7 35KGX10

Then trained Abs realised how much I hate training them so much!!!!!!!!

So a good session enjoyed it apart from the bloody Abs work!


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Good session today still having problems with squats though so decided up the reps to 20 reps and make sure am getting depth!

Weight 13.5 1/2 might need up the calories a bit as seems to of stalled maybe by couple hundred calories

Quads+Calfs

Leg Extension R17X15,16(PB),11

Squats 80KGX20,20,20

Hack Squats ATG 12.5KGX15,15 15KG,12(PB)

Unparrell Leg Press 90KGX15 100KGX8(PB),7

Calfs-

Standing CR'S 10 sec rest R18X30,30,30

Seated CR'S 120KGX20,20,20

Felt a good pump in calfs decided to do something bit different for them!

Anyone reading ? Got any advice?


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Trained Shoulder+Triceps yesterday..... didn't update as went to see the famous Bristol City win at Charlton so didn't really have time! Anyway back to the session it went ok got few PB'S so can't complain too much!

BB Shoulder Press 45KGX3 42.5KGX3,4

DB Shoulder Press 27.5KGX9(PB) 25KGX13,9 the flipping of the db into place seems to be the issue atm

DB Laterals 10KGX15(PB),14,7

DB Raises 10KGX12 12.5KGX7(PB),6

Triceps-

Dips (BW)X20(PB),9,7 Going add weight next week

Pushdowns 55KGX7(PB) 50KGX13,14

Tri Dip Machine 40KGX12(PB),8 35KGX8


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Just thought I would update on how the diet plan is going. The only change has been 2 Bannahs added to the meal with 50G Oats and 50G Whey protein. Weight is going up nicely going have another weigh in tonight will update!


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Damn forgot to update this from either thrusday session or Fridays. So here goes:

Thrusday 23rd Back+Traps+Hamstrings

Weight-13.8

Chins Med BWX12(PB),8,7

Deads 110KGX5(PB),5,4

SLDL 60KGX12,12,12

BOR 62.5KGX12(PB),9,9

DB Shrugs 40KGX12(PB),9 32.5KGX20

Seated Cable Row 45KGX19 50KGX7(PB) 45KGX7

Lying Leg Curls R6X10,11,9


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

This is Fridays Chest+Biceps session

Friday 24th

Incline BB Bench 62.5KGX5(PB) 60KGX9,5

Dips Chest out thingys BWX11,9,5

DB Flat Bench 32.5KGX4 30KGX7,5

DB Incline Flyes 12.5KGX21 15KGX12(PB) 12.5KGX13

Biceps-

EZ Bar Curls 30KGX12(PB),9,7

Cable Curls 40KGX11,11,10

Hammer DB Curls 15KGX9 12.5KGX11,10


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Right..... some advice am having problems hitting my Biceps or triceps properly after using so much energy into training chest or shoulders. Any advice should I mix up the spilt or just suck it up and carry on as it goes?


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Booommmmmm! Good session tonight obviously took my frustation out on the weights!!!!!

Quads-

Weight-13.9 1/2

Leg Extensions R17X15,15,15

Squats 85KGX20(PB),20,20

Hack Squats ATG 15KGX15 17.5KGX15(PB),12

Unparrell Leg Press 100KGX15(PB),8,8

Leg Extension R13X20,15,12


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Changed the routine slightly will become evident from the posts!

Tuesday 28th Delts

BB Shoulder Press 45KGX4(pb),3 40KGX4 lost grip

DB Shoulder Press 27.5KGX9,10(Pb),10

DB Laterals 12.5KGX9(PB),9,7

Upright Row 35KGX12(PB),8,7

BB Raises 10KGX20 15KGX8(PB),7 first time doing these felt that they were working my delts well.

Then trained Abs afterwards 9 sets low rest between sets, been lacking off in terms of training Abs recently however I am now going make a effort to train them every other workout as I have never seen them before in my life so when I do a short 7 weeks cut from 27th December I can hopefully get them looking alright.


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Back+Traps

Weight- 13.9 3/4

Chins BW MedX13(PB),8,7

Deads 80KGX12 115KGX2(PB) 100KGX8,2 (only 2 felt sick so stopped yes I am a girl)

BOR 65KGX7(PB),6,6

T Bar Row 35KGX10 40KGX6(PB) 20KGX29

Lat Pulldown CG 70KGX14 80KGX7(PB),6

DB Shrugs 42.5KGX11(PB),10,8

BB Shrugs 10 sec between sets 60KGX20,20,10

Pretty much PB'S across the board got be happy with that however bit annoyed with the Deads as I felt I had 115KGX5 in me.


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Friday 31st Chest

Incline BB Bench 65KGX5(PB) 60KGX9,4

DB Press Flat 35KGXFailure I wasn't happy bunny 30KGX10,9

Chest Dips BWX8,8,9

Incline DB Flyes 17.5KGX8(PB) 15KGX20,9

Cable Crossover 15KGX15(PB),11 10KGX30

Happy with the BB incline but not happy with the flat Db bench. I wil be making sure I nail that one next week!


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

looking good mate keep it up


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Good work Chris, 1st time iv'e read the thread, strength is coming on well mate, keep hitting those pb's.


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sat 1st Nov Hamstrings + Calfs

Weight-13.11

Lying Leg Curls R6X12,13 R7X10 (PB)

DB SLDL 30KGX10,12,12(PB)

1 Leg Curls R3X30 R5X9 R4X9

Standing CR'S R18X50(PB),40,30

DK CR'S R8X50 R10X30,20

Seated CR'S 120KGX50(PB),40,20 (low rest 20 sec max)

Then bashed up Abs low rest. Didn't really get on with the 1 leg curl standing machine just didn't feel right.


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cheers guys for stopping by .... yeah the weights are going up and my bw is aswell so it going pretty well at the moment!


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Mon 3rd Arms

Weight- 13.10 1/2

Dips BWX11,8,8

EZ Bar Curls 30KGX13(PB),12,11

DB Extensions 25KGX20 30KGX10(PB),7

Pushdowns 55KGX6 60KGX9(PB),7

Cable Curls 45KGX16 50KGX11(PB),7

Tri Dip Machine 40KGX24 45KGX11(PB),10

Seated DB Curls 15KGX11(PB),5 12.5KGX8


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Right am changing my routine to training Westside in a couple of months . The main reason being I am just going to mix it up see what works for me. Been reading Magic Torch and DB journals and came up with this.

Day 1 - heavy upper

incline bench - 3x6

weighted close grip chin up 4 x 8

weighted dips - 4 x 8

Bent over row - 4 x 8

Skulls - 3 x 15

Standing BB curls 3 x 10

laterals - 3x 10-15 / shrugs superset

Day 3 - Posterior chain (& quads)

Deads - 4x 4-8

Squat - 2 x 20

Standing 1 leg curls 3 x15

Lying Ham curls - 3 x 12

Seated extensions - 3 x 10-15

Day 5 - rep day upper

Military press - 3 x 12

Wide Grip Chins - 4 x 12

DB press flat/incline - 3 x 12

DB Flyes - 3 x 10

BOR - 3x12

E-z bar bell curl - 3 x 10

Narrow grip bench 3x10

laterals - 3 x 12 / Upright row superset

Day 7 - Legs

Ham curls - 5 x 8-12

SLDL - 4 x 10

Squats 5x5

Lunges - 2 x 12

Extensions 3x10

Any comments?


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Tuesday 11th Nov Quads+Calfs

Weight-13.11 (think it time to up the calories as am stalling a bit want to get to like 14.3 before I cut on the 27th of December after a massive christmas pig out )

Seated Extensions 2 warm up sets R18X20 R20X12(PB),11

Unparrell Leg Press 100KGX12+12 110KGX8+8(PB), 8X8(Last couple weren't full reps)

ATG Hack Squats 10KGX25 15KGX10,10

Squats 80KGX12,11,11 (Did these last as two idiots was curling in the squat racks )

Standing CR'S R19X30 R20X30 R21X20(PB)

Seated CR'S 160KGX30(PB),18,15


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looking good chris. Re: the getting dumbells into starting position for db press, how do you do it?


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Right I have be slack with updating this, so going update last few sessions now.


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thrusday 13th Nov

Shoulders/Triceps

Weight-13.11

BB Shoulder Press 45KGX5 50KGX2(PB) 40KGX7

DB Shoulder Press 27.5KGX14(PB),12,7

DB Standing Laterals 12.5KGX9 10KGX15,11

DB Raises (really focused on slowing it down) 12.5KGX9 10KGX15,11

Triceps-

BW DipsX10,10,9

DB Extensions 30KGX11(PB),9 25KGX20

Pushdowns 55KGX14,10 50KGX11

Abs 9 sets


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Friday 14th November

Back+Hamstrings

Chins Med BWX10 Wide BWX4 Med BW+5KGX5(PB)

Deads 100KGX8,8,8 (kept this high reps low rest as I got 140KG for a single last week which was PB planning on doing 150KG this week)

BOR 70KGX5(PB),5,5

CG Lat Pulldown 80KGX8,8 70KGX9

Hamstrings-

Lying Leg Curls 30KGX12,9 35KGX7(PB)

Standing Leg Curls R5X12/8, R4X10/9 R3X15/10

Then trained Abs.... might look like am training Abs a lot reason being that I have tried all types of training from once a week to every other session so I am just mixing it up!


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> Looking good chris. Re: the getting dumbells into starting position for db press, how do you do it?


If you mean seated sit slightly further forward in the seat and put them on the edge of my knees, then flip my knees up. To be fair I use a lot of energy doing that :confused1: I struggle to flip the 30KG hence why I am staying high with the reps at the moment.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Same way I do it mate, sometimes my mrs helps, can just about manage 35kg DBs on me tod.


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

You train with your mrs mate, lucky the girl am seeing at the moment has never set foot in a gym before. So doesn't understand why I like it so much!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

She only joins in on some exercises, does cardio mostly.


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Monday 17th November

Chest/Biceps

Weight- 13.11 1/2

Flat DB Bench 35KGX4(PB), 32.5KGX9,9

Incline DB Bench 30KGX11 (PB),7,7

Dips BWX12 BW+5KGX5 (PB) BW+5KGX4

DB Flyes 17.5KGX11(PB),11,8

Biceps-

EZ Bar Curl 35KGX7 (PB),6,5

DB Standing Curls 15KGX 11(PB),9,7

Cable Curls 40KGX19 45KGX9(PB),9

Finished off with 9 Sets for Abs.... Have decided to avoid BB Benching for a while reason being I get a better stretch from Db's, also I have a target of hitting DB Benching for reps at 40KG before christmas.

So all in all good session Pb's across the board so I guess progress, shame my weight is stalling a bit!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well done Chris, we must've crossed paths as I was in there around 4.45-5.45 ish


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah mate... sorry got your text when I go back in the cars as I don't take phone into the gym with me. How did your session go mate?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chris69 said:


> Right am changing my routine to training Westside in a couple of months . The main reason being I am just going to mix it up see what works for me. Been reading Magic Torch and DB journals and came up with this.
> 
> Day 1 - heavy upper
> 
> ...


IMHO

Leave Westside for now and just focus on getting stronger, and improving your GPP. Based on some of your lifts I think you should just keep things simple for the time being. IMHO

Have a look at Big's article on how to grow, I've knocked up a basic 3 day Push/Pull/Legs split and a 3x Westside Style Fullbody routine.

Cap gained 8lbs on 3xWSF, and H on MC gained a similar amount both in only a few months.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

So so, did back, for some reason had a banging headache all day, and just felt a bit off, thought sod it, I'll go anyway, glad I did, feel fine now. Left deadlifts out today, as just couldn't get my head round doing them feeling as I did.


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Tall said:


> IMHO
> 
> Leave Westside for now and just focus on getting stronger, and improving your GPP. Based on some of your lifts I think you should just keep things simple for the time being. IMHO
> 
> ...


Thanks for popping by mate, learn a lot from your thread :thumbup1:

Am trying to keep it simple with a nice four day spilt. My lifts are pretty poor I agree however in my defence I did start out at like 9 stone 10 at 6 foot basically skinny fat with like man boobs :cursing: Struggling to bench the 12.5 KG Db's. To now just short of 14 stone with outline of abs. I think it could just be a case of upping the calories. Btw mate thats not a dig at your advice as I said it great that you popped in, just trying explain my reasoning :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chris69 said:


> Thanks for popping by mate, learn a lot from your thread :thumbup1:
> 
> Am trying to keep it simple with a nice four day spilt. My lifts are pretty poor I agree however in my defence I did start out at like 9 stone 10 at 6 foot basically skinny fat with like man boobs :cursing: Struggling to bench the 12.5 KG Db's. To now just short of 14 stone with outline of abs. I think it could just be a case of upping the calories. Btw mate thats not a dig at your advice as I said it great that you popped in, just trying explain my reasoning :thumbup1:


No worries.

A 4 day split is fine if you can recover and grow from it.

Only you can really make that decision.


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Seems be growing alright obviously would like it to be quicker, annoyingly am quiet tall so seems to take a while to fill out my frame. Tall in your view what sort of weight at like 6 foot 2 would you start to look big? I was thinking around 16 stone?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chris69 said:


> Seems be growing alright obviously would like it to be quicker, annoyingly am quiet tall so seems to take a while to fill out my frame. Tall in your view what sort of weight at like 6 foot 2 would you start to look big? I was thinking around 16 stone?


18st would make you big


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Right added 2 more eggs so about another 140 calories to the diet as I haven't updated the calories much recently to inconjuction to the increased body weight.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Chris69 said:


> Right added 2 more eggs so about another 140 calories to the diet .


 Woah! Steady on Chris!


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> Woah! Steady on Chris!


Ha yeah :lol: Upping the calories slowly see if I can break the 14 stone barrier :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Quick update

Tuesday 18th november

Quads+Calfs

Weight- 13.11

Leg Extensions R20+5KGX12(PB),12,11

Squats 100KGX5,5,6

Hack Squats ATG 15KGX20 20KGX10,11(PB)

Unparrell Leg Press 110KGX8/8,8/8 100KGX8/8

Calfs-

Standing CR'S R19X30 R20X20 R21X20

Seated CR'S 160KGX to failure 180KG X to failure (PB)

9 sets Abs


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Then trained Shoulder and Triceps yesterday instead of today.

Shoulders + Triceps

Wednesday 19th November

Weight- 13.11 1/2 BOOM it going up

BB Shoulder Press 50KGX2 45KGX5,5

DB Shoulder Press 27.5KGX13,12,10

DB Laterals 12.5KGX14(PB),11,11

Upright Row 30KGX20 40KGX7(PB),7

Triceps-

DB Extension (lower weight changed form) 20KGX30,30,30

Pushdowns 50KGX14,11,9

Triceps Dip Machine 40KGX20,10,8

Pretty poor session only one pb, guess could be due fact I trained 3 days back to back due to lack of time today.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

why 2 pressing movements and nothing for rear delts?


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Not sure,thought that the pressing would hit whole of the shoulder. What would you recommed for rear delts?


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

I thought upright row hit rear delts?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

the rear delts pull your elbows, back so o.h pressed and upright rows will hit them a bit but not as much as the other heads of the delts. in time this will elad to an imbalance for most people.

imo drop one of the o.h presses as there is very little difference in doing db and bb o.h presses and add in some rear lateral raises or reverse pec deck.


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Friday 21st November

Back+Hamstrings

Weight- 13.11

Chins Med BWX13(PB),11 Wide BWX4 (wide just doesnt feel right)

Deads 100KGX13,11,5(hand slipped) ..... going to max out next week did 140KG for single few weeks ago feel got 150KG in me

BOR 70KGX6,7(PB),5

T Bar Row 35KGX11,12(PB) 30KGX14

Hamstrings-

Lying Leg Curls 35KGX8,9(PB),7 25KGX16,11,11 .... decided do 6 sets of these instead of other hamstring work as SLDL impossible after deads and 1 leg curls don't feel right and the adjustable thing is rubbish to make it long enough.

Then 9 sets for Abs.


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Right I want to make some long term goals in terms of certain lifts.

By christmas I want 165KGX1 Deads

Db Bench I want be repping the 40KG ones

Squatting I want to be hitting 120KG for 5 with perfect form

Now long terms by next september when I go to Uni I want be hitting.

Deads 180KG for reps

DB Bench 50KG for reps

Squatting 150KG for reps

Nice to have something to aim for.


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Chest+Biceps

Monday 24th November

Weight- 13.13 BOOM it going up again

DB Flat Press 37.5KGX2(PB) 32.5KGX10,8

DB Incline Bench 30KGX11,10,6

Dips BWX12,13(PB),7

DB Incline Flyes 20KGX8(PB),6 17.5KGX13

Biceps-

EZ Bar Curls 35KGX8(PB),8,6

Standing DB Curls 17.5KGX7(PB),6,5

Cable Curls 45KGX15(PB),10,7

9 sets Abs

Not a bad workout am kind of happy with the 37.5KG Dumbell Press but should got couple more reps but could see it moving and didn't have a spot! Might be able get the 40KG ones for couple reps next week! Happy with the fact the weight is going back up now as that was annoying me.


----------

